# Penny for your thoughts (Landspeeder Configuration)



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok. So a Planetstrike Tournament is coming up at my local game store and I am playing an attacking Black Templars army, I'd like to include some landspeeders and I was wondering which would be best, Heavy Bolter and Assault Cannon or Multi-melta and Heavy Flamer, or just Multi-melta.

I don't know if I'll need the extra anti-tank offered by the Multi-melta but the amount of firepower the Heavy Bolter and Assault Cannon can put out makes them very tempting. Please, what are your thoughts.


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Planet Strike involves cover right, lots of cover? So just go with heavy flamer, it'll keep the points down and cause many problems for units bunched up on a wall or some other structure. 

If you have two weapons you can only move six inches and shoot both, which is kind of annoying when its a fast skimmer, of course you could go with two heavy bolters and strafe their position from afar the whole time, that's 6 shots at 36" and still pretty cheap.

I'd say up close and burny with just a flamer, or two heavy bolters


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Heavy Flamer/Multi Melta.


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not 100% sure (dont have my SM codex with me), but i beleive you can equip them with havy bolter/heavy flamer, id do that. the MM doesnt help as much as you would be splitting up its specialty, but heavy bolter, and heavy flamer, and burn infantry out of hiding sounds good to me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You'll always be moving at least 12", so there's only one weapon going to be firing in any case.

Tried and tested, it's probably the only way to really run Tornadoes. Not sure over Typhoons, but I think they're just a little bit useless now.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

*cough* Land Speeder Storm w/ Heavy Flamer + Scout squad w/ Powerfist *cough*


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sqwerl get on Xfire you fool. 

LS Storm... for Black Templars?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Vaz said:


> You'll always be moving at least 12", so there's only one weapon going to be firing in any case.
> 
> Tried and tested, it's probably the only way to really run Tornadoes. Not sure over Typhoons, but I think they're just a little bit useless now.


Typhoons are perfectly fine with moving 12. Just fire the frag missile, and voila, defensive weapon.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I concur with Vaz. MM/HF is the single best SM Skimmer armament combo.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Trevor Drake said:


> Typhoons are perfectly fine with moving 12. Just fire the frag missile, and voila, defensive weapon.


I'm also a big fan of the typhoon. Versatility, range, and working as a defensive weapon. IMO landspeeders are for whatever your army needs though, so multi-meltas for anti-tank, HB/AC for close fire support that'll work on light vehicles and can have low AP, and HB/Tornado for long range fire support that'll work well on light vehicles and decent on medium but isn't as good against 2+ armor.


----------



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the Black Templars have a Typhoon that doesn't have two firing modes like the vanilla SM one does.

I agree with the HF/MM setup. It can present a threat to everything on the board, and you don't have to worry about the mismatched weapons since it will probably be going fast enough each turn to be able to only fire one.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. I think I'll go with the Multi-melta and Heavy Flamer option (I can't get two heavy bolters on a landspeeder, Black Templars remember). Pennies (rep) shall be distributed. Thanks:victory:.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

And I suggest reading P 80 of BGB. --> Unless they change it in planetstrike, if a template covers a fire hatch, models inside a bunker get hit with 1d6 hit as well as the bunker itself.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Typhoons are best in general I'd say, but not for black templars (who don't get proper typhoons at all) and possibly not for anyone in planet strike, where you need to get enemies out of cover a lot. For that you really want heavy flamers, and maybe multi meltas as well for any vehicles they have. Things will be happening at close ranges a lot of the time.

I doubt I'd actually use any land speeders in planet strike though to be honest. Their speed is their main advantage, but everyone gets to deploy in much the same way anyway.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Though it doesn't seem to be popular I'm running multi-melta and heavy bolter on my speeders. As stated your speeder should always be moving 12" thus firing one weapon MM anti tank and Hvy Bolter anti infantry Ok it's not as damaging as a heavy flamer but it does have the advantage of range.


----------

